# Any rattling on hte X-Trail?



## guyfromtor (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello,

I am thnking of buyng the X-Trail SE AWD. For those of you who have neing driving for awhile, how is the quality of this car? Any rattling inside from the dashboard, other panels, windows etc?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If you do a search you will find lots...

unfortunately it gets worse in our cold weather.


----------



## Dunoon (Jun 17, 2005)

guyfromtor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thnking of buyng the X-Trail SE AWD. For those of you who have neing driving for awhile, how is the quality of this car? Any rattling inside from the dashboard, other panels, windows etc?


I have had an Australian X-trail for 3 yrs & done over 70,000km (nearly 50,000 miles) and am generally very happy with it. No warranty claims to speak of and it is very nice to drive with quite a good performance and economy. My driving is mostly country bitumen (we call them highways) and a little dirt.

I have had a couple of rattles but no more than any of the other numerous cars I have had. One irritated me from the rear LH side - could not locate it and looked every where. Finally worked out to be a small movement in the rear seat squab where you adjust the rake. A little bit of tape fixed that. It seemed to have been amplified by the plastic side lining. Another was a small occasional rattle (due to change in temperature) from the centre dash cover over the instruments. It clips in and occasionally works a bit loose, but a good thump fixes that. I have had it off and padded a few bits but I don't think they were ever a problem. The whole dash (at least in Series 1) just seems to clip together, but is generally quiet firm, but easy to scratch. 

I do not like the seat cover material - would get leather next time. They are very easy to water-mark which is not easy to remove. Covers would protect them. However, the seats are very comfortable on long trips & give good support.

Nissan is renowned (at least in Australia) for it's good engineering)

I would buy another.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I had the same problem with Dunoon... rear left hand seat rattling. I localized it to the seat only after I realized it goes away when the seat is "reclined" to the maximum. Now that I've seen Dunoon's solution with taping, I'll be trying that. 

The rear covers have a tendency to rattle over potholes. I solved that by tightening the fit with foam and two-sided tape. 

Other than that, I haven't had any rattles.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

My Series 1 was pretty good most of the time although first thing in the morning during the winter months, especially when it was very cold, there were a few rattles from the dash. These tended to disappear as the car warmed up. 

Now have a Series 2 and its a much quieter car all round. Think Nissan have upped the quality of the materials used in the dash which may account for this.

The floor panel in the load bay which covers the spare can resonate somewhat over certain road surfaces but I've always used Nissan's load bay liner to keep the area tidy and to stop the pet Labrador sliding around and this has the effect of stopping any rattling or other noises from the rear.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

At 20K now noticed slight rattle from glovebox handle/lock. Other than that it's pretty good


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> At 20K now noticed slight rattle from glovebox handle/lock. Other than that it's pretty good



rattle to glovebox handle/lock...had it fixed once, back again today...if you take out the outer glove box section and push in the rest of the glovebox it will stop...only problem, hard to get the rattle in warm weather...otherwise, car is great.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

guyfromtor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thnking of buyng the X-Trail SE AWD. For those of you who have neing driving for awhile, how is the quality of this car? Any rattling inside from the dashboard, other panels, windows etc?


A lot of rattling inside from the dashboard
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84431&highlight=noisy+x-trail
I just give up


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a single squeak or rattle. Ours has been solid.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had my x-trail for one year now, and have had no rattles.  :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I keep me CD player running full blast, so I don't hear them, so far seems to have worked fine LOL 

Seriously though, I noticed that most of the rattle comes from the glove box compartment, which is useless on two counts:

1. Too small to hold anything practical.
2. Depending on what you put in there, it would most probably rattle.

So, apart from owner’s book manual, I don't put anything there anymore.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

guyfromtor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thnking of buyng the X-Trail SE AWD. For those of you who have neing driving for awhile, how is the quality of this car? Any rattling inside from the dashboard, other panels, windows etc?




service person told me the X-Trail and Murano's are known for their noises....
g r e a t...


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

Absolutely loads of them - dealer doesnt seem able to fix them either...great, like a lot of people have said they get worse in the cold weather - im talking around 0 deg C in the UK so i can only imagine what ist like for some in colder climates. At the moment though the weather is hot in the UK so its quiet as a mouse!
Was considering a Murano - look great dont they? - but will think twice after the above comment from sherpy


----------



## Dunoon (Jun 17, 2005)

*Glove Box*



aussietrail said:


> I keep me CD player running full blast, so I don't hear them, so far seems to have worked fine LOL
> 
> Seriously though, I noticed that most of the rattle comes from the glove box compartment, which is useless on two counts:
> 
> ...


I have lined my glove-box with sound-deadening felt. It is firm enough to sit there loose and fits in behind the lip at the top and stay in place. Ordinary felt could be glued in also. Also put loose felt into the box under the hand-brake.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Dunoon said:


> I have lined my glove-box with sound-deadening felt. It is firm enough to sit there loose and fits in behind the lip at the top and stay in place. Ordinary felt could be glued in also. Also put loose felt into the box under the hand-brake.


Thanks for the advice. I'll do that for sure.

I already have loose felt under my handbrake to prevent my cigarette lighter from rattling. I guess I have to do the same for the passenger and driver glove-boxes.

Cheers mate.


----------

